# [WANTED] Quill to Ahead Adapter, Stem and Bullhorns.



## smokeysmoo (12 Jun 2014)

My lad wants to convert his Fuji Feather fixed from a quill stem to an Ahead set up.

So he's after a quill to Ahead adapter, a suitable stem, (length unknown at this time but let me know what you've got), and some bullhorn bars to suit the stem, so probably 1.8mm.

Oh yes, all in black as well 

Let me know what you've got and I'll pass it on, or if he can remember his password I'll get him to post the stem length when he's measured it.

Cheers


----------



## Hacienda71 (12 Jun 2014)

I've got an adaptor somewhere. It is silver though, but you don't see it as the stem wraps around it. I'll have a dig around at the weekend if no one else comes up with one sooner.


----------



## biggs682 (14 Jun 2014)

does he want a set of aero bars to go on the bull horns ?


----------



## smokeysmoo (14 Jun 2014)

@ThaiGuy


----------



## ThaiGuy (14 Jun 2014)

Just looking for normal bullhorns really


----------

